# New Holland T6.155



## NCHayMaker (Apr 9, 2010)

Thinking hard on a New Holland T6.155 sitting at the dealer with a really good price on it&#8230;more tractor than we need right now but exactly what we'll need in 2-3 years given our growth. Just looking for any input on the T6 series or this specific model&#8230;Thanks!


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Had a t6050 for 2 years/650 hours. Coming from running Deere all my life it took a long time to get used to a parking brake. The gray interior shows dirt too easily, think I would prefer levers over the buttons to shift gears. Other than routine service I tightened one hoses clamp, tightened housing on hydraulic pump( both were weeping hydraulic fluid) and put snap ring back on driveshaft to front axle. That's it if you don't count running it out of fuel after warning light was on a while. Really comfortable cab, love the suspension, like the higher position of it allowing cleaning and view of top of trans/rear end.

I assumed I would own it quite a while but dealer offered a fantastic trade on a6.155. Seems fine, some improvements, I am unhappy it doesn't seem to have a clock. It uses def fluid, no egr or dpf, haven't put any in yet in 25 hours.

I don't think any of these new tractors will age well. There is no question they are more productive.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

After driving anything but a JD my whole life I had a hard time adjusting to life without a parking brake screaming at me. Is a clock a deal killer? I rarely look at tractor clocks anymore. I bet the new one will have more annoying little issues then your t6050. Our t6030 has had several annoying small issues also. I also suspect any brand including JD has annoying problems.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Your correct, lack of a clock is a small issue. The buttons to set it are there and I think the Bluetooth radio would also display it but, sadly, can't figure it out. If I get desperate I may have to ask my 11 year old.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Our Maxxum's radio has never been able to keep good time, it'll keep stored radio stations so I don't think it's a voltage problem. I used to wear a wristwatch but haven't worn one since I got a cellphone 15-20 years ago. I put a JVC in the Deere for my son and it has a USB port and a good clock, no bluetooth. When he plugs his iPhone into the USB port and the phone rings the music mutes and he can answer the phone.


----------

